# Rückführkreis PNOZ bei Ansteuerung von sicherer SPS nötig?



## Accatenango (24 August 2010)

Hallo, folgende Gegebenheit:
Not-Halt Signalaustausch zweier Anlagen:
Bei der einen Anlage ist PILZ-Safetybus mit Safetymodulen im Einsatz und bei der anderen (älteren) ist eine PSS-Steuerung mit drangehängten PSS-Eingangs/Ausgangsmodulen im Einsatz.
Folgende gedachte Schaltung:
PNOZ X2.5P wird an A1/A2 von 2 sicheren Ausgängen (+/- schaltend) eines Pilz Safety-Moduls angesteuert. Eingangskreise S11/S12 und S21/S22 sind gebrückt. Ebenso Rückführkontate S33/S34. Die 2 sicheren Schließerkontakte des PNOZ X2.5P gehen (2-kanalig) auf eine PSS DI2 Eingangskarte. Ist es außerdem noch nötig, daß ich den Öffnerkontakt des X2.5P ebenfalls auf einen Eingang der PSS DI2 Eingangskarte zu legen, um Plausibilät zu gewährleisten? Das PNOZ ist ja eigensicher meineserachtens?!.


----------



## Deltal (7 September 2010)

Solche Schnittstellen führe ich mit zwei Schützen oder Relais aus. 

An den Ausgang von SPS A werden die beiden Schütze parallel angeschlossen. Die beiden Eingänge von SPS B gehen jeweils auf ein Schütz.

Somit überwacht die SPS B ob die beiden Schütze richtig funktionieren.

Wenn man möchte kann man auch noch die beiden Schütze in der SPS A rücklesen.. 

Das höchste PL wird man kaum erreichen können, aber das ist bei vernetzten Maschinen ehe ein großes Problem.


----------

